# If a breeder is one who puts torts together to lay...



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 18, 2014)

To get eggs , hatches eggs and sells the baby's . What am I cause I don't sell the baby's I keep them ?


----------



## wellington (Nov 18, 2014)

You are a tortoise hoarder. You are tortoise stingyyou are a hobbiest? Tortoise backyard breeder? You are a person that bred tortoises to get a few more


----------



## parrotlady (Nov 18, 2014)

A hoarder, LOL. I think many of us have a tendency to keep offspring. Btw it was nice mtg you at TTPG last week.


----------



## immayo (Nov 18, 2014)

A tortoise hoarder??? Haha jk

But seriously grandpa turtle you must go through a lot of bottled water


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 18, 2014)

Parrotlady
Thank you it was great there and I like the idea of a dinner for the people from the TFO next year .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 18, 2014)

Immayo
I do and Evan more food


----------



## immayo (Nov 18, 2014)

I was saying we all should have put our forum names on our name tags so people would know who they were talking to! 

Btw this is the cute little blonde girl that was sitting behind you in the van with Tyler, Tom & Neal


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 18, 2014)

Immayo
I know that I seen you at the meeting last year also . And your still " cute " and very smart about torts .


----------



## immayo (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes last year was my first year!
I'm glad to have talked to you this year and hear some of your take on torts! I am rather shy so I'm slowly expanding the people I know at the conference. I feel bad following around poor Tyler since he was my first friend there. Haha


----------



## leigti (Nov 18, 2014)

Don't feel bad Grandpa Turtle, I would be a tortoise hoarder also. If my tortoise or box turtle ever had babies I would never want to give them up.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't feel bad , I believe in gene deverisity and I feel a smart person would rather trade a tort that they can sex . Then one they cannt . And things you do over and over you do better at . And raising torts is better then just selling them


----------



## leigti (Nov 18, 2014)

I wish that there was enough captive bred tortoises and box turtles and turtles etc. so that they would not be taken out of the wild. But I don't want an overpopulation either.I would love my tortoise and turtle to have babies if I knew they would go to good homes. but since there does not seem to be a male Russian or box turtle hanging around the house I guess it won't happen


----------



## Turtlepete (Nov 18, 2014)

Is this based off another thread….?

Your a breeder anyways. Breeder would be the term used to describe a person who produces more animals from adults they currently own…Whether or not they sell them for a profit is totally and completely irrelevant.


----------



## leigti (Nov 18, 2014)

Of course, if you were a true hoarder the tortoises would be in bad shape and you wouldn't realize it. Your tortoises are not in bad shape so I guess you're just a breeder  but not a hoarder.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you everybody for your support


----------



## Tom (Nov 19, 2014)

I just think your definition of "breeder" is a little off Grandpa. One does not have to sell to be a breeder. Breeder and seller are two different titles that are sometimes held by the same person, and sometimes not. There are many sellers who are not breeders too.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 19, 2014)

Tom 
I wouldn't say anything to make you angry with me your great . But in the "Topic" in search of female captive bred Russian tortoise . You did in the first sentence that a breeder is one who sells the baby's ( # 11) . So I wanted to know what I'm doing is called . Cause I don't think I'm a Hoarder


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 19, 2014)

And thank you Moozillion for your saport


----------



## Tom (Nov 19, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Tom
> I wouldn't say anything to make you angry with me your great . But in the "Topic" in search of female captive bred Russian tortoise . You did in the first sentence that a breeder is one who sells the baby's ( # 11) . So I wanted to know what I'm doing is called . Cause I don't think I'm a Hoarder



Oh good heavens. I don't even remember that. Allow me to rephrase then? I would like to add the word "typically" in between the word "who" and "sells". Therefore someone who breeds but does not sell is not necessarily excluded from the title of "breeder".

There ya' go. You are a breeder but not a seller.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you for answering my question and your still a great guy and have a great tort day .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 19, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Thank you for answering my question and your still a great guy and have a great tort day .


Are you still talking about Tom here? Lol @Tom


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes I'm talking to Tom


----------



## Tom (Nov 19, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Thank you for answering my question and your still a great guy and have a great tort day .



I'm not "great" yet but still working on it. That Cowboy Ken though. Now _there_ is a "great" guy...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 19, 2014)

Tom 
You are great you answered my question . You could have taken It wrong and went to space . Thank you again for your understanding good will .


----------



## Tom (Nov 19, 2014)

We are all friends here Grandpa. You would have to work pretty hard to offend me. I don't think you could do it if you tried. Not that you ever would.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 19, 2014)

Tom 
Thank you again


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 19, 2014)

Tom said:


> I'm not "great" yet but still working on it. That Cowboy Ken though. Now _there_ is a "great" guy...


In the “personal promotion" section it's explained clearly. 
Grandpa, I'm done hijacking your thread…


----------

